

Buy your own petabyte cluster - coderdude
http://www.capricorn-tech.com/powerstore.php

======
chrisbolt
What's so special about this? 160TB per rack isn't that much. With 2TB drives
in
[http://www.supermicro.com/products/chassis/2U/826/SC826TQ-R8...](http://www.supermicro.com/products/chassis/2U/826/SC826TQ-R800LP.cfm)
you can get 480TB per rack, and once
[http://www.supermicro.com/products/chassis/4U/847/SC847E16-R...](http://www.supermicro.com/products/chassis/4U/847/SC847E16-RJBOD1.cfm)
comes out you'll be able to get 900TB per rack. Though cooling may become a
challenge...

------
teilo
Anyone have any insight on pricing for a couple 2 TB nodes? I hate talking to
salesmen just to get a ballpark price.

------
kenkeiter
Hate to look like link-spam, but my company is about to blow this out of the
water. Can't give out specs yet, but let's just say: > 1PB/rack. If you're
interested, put your email addy in. We won't abuse it.

<http://exaset.com/>

------
sp332
Capricorn was actually spun off from the Internet Archive project to develop
the storage tech needed to, well, archive the Internet.

